# Mr. Hardwick's: Two new HARDSHOTS !



## method1 (24/10/18)

*Two new HARDSHOTS coming soon!
*
THREESOME: Neapolitan ice cream at it’s most authentic.

LIME PIE: Zesty lime filling baked into a crumbly pie crust!​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (25/10/18)

THREESOME

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (25/10/18)

Awesome!

Nice to see Hardwicks running with the 1Shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Nice to see Hardwicks running with the 1Shots.


Keep em coming @method1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/10/18)

@method1 is absolutely going the extra mile to keep us happy, , only other thing now is eta to hit the shelf?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (26/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @method1 is absolutely going the extra mile to keep us happy, , only other thing now is eta to hit the shelf?



BLCK received stock today, so should be available very shortly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/18)

Threesome sounds great!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/10/18)

method1 said:


> BLCK received stock today, so should be available very shortly!


Delaying monthly order untill it is on the site. @Richio , were waiting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Delaying monthly order untill it is on the site. @Richio , were waiting!



Same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Delaying monthly order untill it is on the site. @Richio , were waiting!





Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Same



To you both. My order arrived today minus my mango sticky rice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> To you both. My order arrived today minus my mango sticky rice!!



Got about 600ml of juice so not like I'm in dire need 

Just been craving a good lime vaoe for ages


Ps any idea when the next batch of sticky rice will be sent out into the wild @method1 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Got about 600ml of juice so not like I'm in dire need
> 
> Just been craving a good lime vaoe for ages
> 
> ...


I’ve been terrible with giving juice to people that need and ask so I’m down to almost nothing so I need to mix soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/10/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Got about 600ml of juice so not like I'm in dire need
> 
> Just been craving a good lime vaoe for ages
> 
> Ps any idea when the next batch of sticky rice will be sent out into the wild @method1 ?



Lime is going to be the first for me to try! Also down to about a liter of juice, so can keep going for a while.



Paul33 said:


> I’ve been terrible with giving juice to people that need and ask so I’m down to almost nothing so I need to mix soon.



Mix faster,  no diyer should ever run out of juice. I’ve been mixing to finish some concentrates, and giving away quite a bit, but it seems to just multiply in that dark cupboard. Wonder what’s going on with the door closed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Wonder what’s going on with the door closed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Lime is going to be the first for me to try! Also down to about a liter of juice, so can keep going for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Mix faster,  no diyer should ever run out of juice. I’ve been mixing to finish some concentrates, and giving away quite a bit, but it seems to just multiply in that dark cupboard. Wonder what’s going on with the door closed


I did finally get some MF coffee (price tag made me shudder) so that’s going to be first up on the menu!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (27/10/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Got about 600ml of juice so not like I'm in dire need
> 
> Just been craving a good lime vaoe for ages
> 
> ...



MSR also restocked at BLCK 

Hope you guys enjoy the lime, it’s not in-your-face although it can be if you mix it higher, I wanted a nice laid back adv kind of lime.

I feel like both of the new shots work fairly well s&v and reach full potential at around 2 weeks. With the lime I’d recommend at least trying it after mixing and then cranking it up if you feel you want more. 

Threesome really steeps well and continues to improve over time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/10/18)

method1 said:


> MSR also restocked at BLCK
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the lime, it’s not in-your-face although it can be if you mix it higher, I wanted a nice laid back adv kind of lime.
> 
> ...


Thanks @method1 , will try the lime laid back first and then adjust as necessary, you want it laid back, not slapping you in the face.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I did finally get some MF coffee (price tag made me shudder) so that’s going to be first up on the menu!!


I agree, every time I see that bottle anywhere my card goes into spasm and wilts like a stop sign in the Karoo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/18)

method1 said:


> MSR also restocked at BLCK
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the lime, it’s not in-your-face although it can be if you mix it higher, I wanted a nice laid back adv kind of lime.
> 
> ...


Mango sticky rice and Threesome are en route @method1 

Will arrive tomorrow morning for tomorrow night mixing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/18)

Lime Pie incoming @method1 , going to try and mix the weekend. Cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Lime Pie incoming @method1 , going to try and mix the weekend. Cannot wait.


I didn’t get the lime pie @Room Fogger 

Keen to hear your feedback!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/18)

Looky what I got

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/18)

Aaaaand done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (9/11/18)

That Lime Pie is awesome. I've killed 50ml in two days

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Aaaaand done
> 
> View attachment 150083


Gonna be taste testing these 2 this weekend. Can’t wait!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/11/18)

So mango sticky rice got tested (Dogs just for show):




So I have been blessed with a terrible pallet for discerning different flavours and notes etc so I’ll keep this brief:

This sh!t is yum!! 

(Tested on a quad core clapton in the dead rabbit sq running on parallel mode on the noisy ii)

Thanks @method1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (9/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> So mango sticky rice got tested (Dogs just for show):
> 
> So I have been blessed with a terrible pallet for discerning different flavours and notes etc so I’ll keep this brief:
> 
> ...



Glad you're enjoying it.. also watch this space 'cos MSR is getting a sibling soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (9/11/18)

*Sneak peek.
‘Cos one shots are so hot right now. *​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/11/18)

method1 said:


> *Sneak peek.
> ‘Cos one shots are so hot right now. *​



Sticky litchi sounds damn good and right in my happy place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/11/18)

method1 said:


> Glad you're enjoying it.. also watch this space 'cos MSR is getting a sibling soon


Like pre-payday soon?

My steep cupboard is going to look like a Hardwicks retail shop soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## method1 (10/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Like pre-payday soon?



Yup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/11/18)

method1 said:


> Yup!


Win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Win


*waiting-patiently-for-an-update*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (13/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> *waiting-patiently-for-an-update*



so soon... so very very soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (15/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> *waiting-patiently-for-an-update*



Now available at Boss Vape & BLCK received stock today
https://bossvape.co.za/collections/mr-hardwicks-one-shots

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Aaaaand done
> 
> View attachment 150083


Did a sneaky threesome test tasting today and so far I’m impressed and it’s damn good. 

Gonna leave it for a another week or 2 and I think it’ll be super extra awesome. 

Definitely going to mix this again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (16/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Did a sneaky threesome test tasting today and so far I’m impressed and it’s damn good.
> 
> Gonna leave it for a another week or 2 and I think it’ll be super extra awesome.
> 
> Definitely going to mix this again.



Great, thanks for the feedback. 
I like this one after a week or two but definitely keeps getting better with steeping.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/18)

method1 said:


> Great, thanks for the feedback.
> I like this one after a week or two but definitely keeps getting better with steeping.


After 2 weeks it’s really good but I can taste now that’ll it’ll be better in a week or two. 

Now I’m just waiting for the payday fairy to visit so I can grab some sticky litchi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (20/11/18)

Both of those sound like absolutely AMAZING flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/11/18)

Vapessa said:


> Both of those sound like absolutely AMAZING flavours


They really are yum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/12/18)

method1 said:


> *Sneak peek.
> ‘Cos one shots are so hot right now. *​



Finally dripped and tasted and this stuff is lekker @method1

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/18)

Sticky litchi had a forced steep while I tried to get through some of the other juices I had made and not gotten around to vaping. 

Still enjoying it @method1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

